# Range/B.O.B.



## prepper54 (Apr 28, 2013)

How do you take your firearm gear to the range? I was looking at different ways. I like some of the Bail Out Bags that would easily double as a range bag. I also love the idea of assembling my own vest to wear at the range so everything I need is readily available right there on my chest. Only problem with the vest is people think you're a wanna be green beret Range Ninja out there and give you a bunch of crap about wearing a tactical vest. But if the shit ever really hit the fan I feel like it would be a critical piece of gear to have. thoughts?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I use a range bag to carry my pistols and mags, and miscellaneous stuff, out to the range. It holds my ear protection, gloves, staple gun and staples, tools, cleaning supplies, binoculars, multitool, etc. Easy to carry, keep your gear organized, and out of sight. 

Long guns go into Plano gun transport boxes, and I carry each one to the firing line separately, then put it back and grab a different one.

I have a tactical vest, and I agree they will come in handy if SHTF. To use one on the range is over the top, in my book, and will make you look like "that guy" - there is always one. They really belong on the range during a training course. Some people swear you should train like you fight, and that is understandable. If your range allows it, and others wear it, I would say go for it - my range is more of a family range - parents teaching their kids, hunters sighting in, people plinking and practicing, or just having fun. A guy in a tactical vest would look kinda dorky.

I do own one, and I practice using it - I just do it in the privacy of my own home. I have a chest rig, a thigh rig, several gun belts, bail out bags, etc. I do not use them at the range. No sense spooking the neighbors or other range users. Save the vest and related tactical gear for training courses, or for when it is justifiable to wear one. My two cents, anyway.

BTW, I have military buddies who plate up to go to the range, but they can carry it off, if you know what I mean. No one doubts they are used to wearing them, from how they wield weapons.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't like my neighbors or other wondering eyes to know I’m transporting firearms so I like to use large nondescript duffle bags to carry my firearms. Duffle bags that could be mistaken for softball gear and I also got a good deal on some soft guitar bags that fit an ak-47 well that does the trick. I avoid military/tactical colors and go for the more camping athletic colors. As for the vest, I use a tan photo vest when I need the extra pockets and it works well to conceal my handgun. I even put a National Geographic patch on the front that screams “DORK” so people don’t think “GUN”. Have you noticed the guy wearing all 511 gear and it screams COP. Even at the Boston bombing the first suspect was head to toe in 511 gear. Don’t draw attention to what you are or what you own and you will be better off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here it ILLANOYED, all guns must be in cases. If not, you can get arrested. Anyone with half a brain knows what I'm loading but like a fool, I never thought of it that way. Now I back the car up to the garage and load my firearms from there, so hopefully no one can see what I'm up to.


----------

